# 2 Guys 600 Pillows 2 Versions



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2010)

This is a very clever music video and must be watched BACKWARDS first then see the making of 2nd... 
Check it out.

Watch this first... 

[yt]01TL9bUWr6I&[/yt]

watch this next

[yt]xsHlgTCIwcY&[/yt]


----------

